
Show HN: Live Score extension for Chrome, real-time World Cup scores in new tab - defly
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/live-score-tab-world-cup/efpkmgeabjpobmppofgnlfihgkinjlcb
======
defly
Hi, I'm maker of this extension, if you have any questions or feature requests
please text me

~~~
yavorsky
Hey! Can you add a feature to predict results using the machine learning?

~~~
defly
in progress!

